# Republicans Hate Obamacare Even If They Like Their Own Obamacare Plans



## Josiah (May 22, 2015)

A new Kaiser poll gives us an in-depth look at what people think about health insurance plans purchased through an Obamacare exchange.  First off, here's a chart showing basic satisfaction levels with Obamacare plans:



That's pretty good. Positive responses increased a bit from 72 percent to 74 percent. That compares very favorably with satisfaction levels toward employer plans. But now take a look at this chart that breaks down Obamacare favorability attitudes by party:



This is crazy. This isn't a general survey of all Americans. It's a survey specifically of people who don't have group coverage. Most of them (probably more than two-thirds) have actually purchased Obamacare plans and therefore have personal experience with them, but favorability is nonetheless still driven mostly by party ID. You can buy an ACA plan on the marketplace, get a subsidy, and be happy with your plan—but if you're a Republican you still overwhelmingly hate Obamacare by 74-25 percent.


Folks, that is hardcore.


----------



## Glinda (May 22, 2015)

This proves that republicans lack the ability to reason or think in a rational manner - even when it comes to their own well-being or that of their loved ones (if, in fact, they are capable of love).  They are driven purely by frantic hatred of one man, President Obama.  Pathetic.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 22, 2015)

Just playing devil's advocate here, but you could look at the reverse.  The Democrats could also be rating overly high.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 22, 2015)

Even IF Obamacare was horrible (which it isn't) ...  It is some insurance...and most people who are taking advantage of the ACA are getting medical insurance for the first time.    Is SOME insurance better than NO insurance.. ??    Of course not to those who simply hate people having anything.. and to them.. it's better their fellow Americans suffer.


----------



## Josiah (May 22, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Just playing devil's advocate here, but you could look at the reverse.  The Democrats could also be rating overly high.



The percentage of Democrats who view the ACA favorably is 75% this correlates very well with the percent of people insured through the ACA who view their coverage favorably which is 74%. This suggests to me that the Democrat's ACA favorably is based on how they feel about their coverage which is how a rational person would act.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 22, 2015)

Just because "rational" and "republican" both start with "R"....  one cannot assume a correlation.


----------



## Glinda (May 22, 2015)

I have insurance through Obamacare or "Covered California" as it's called here.  I am rational.  My coverage is excellent.  Republicans would prefer that I pay over $700 per month for my insurance.  They are motivated by greed and hatred.  They are wrong.  Period.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 22, 2015)

I don't know. I heard a staunch Obama Care supporter and boast about their premiums/cost. 1/2 a year later another staunch Obama Care supporter was talking about it the same person  said yeh Obama Care made health INSURANCE more affordable-they emphasized insurance. Bronze plans can sink a bank account pretty fast.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 22, 2015)

Republicans have done everything they can to repeal ACA and start a public outcry against it for the last four years......they failed, and chances are very dim that they will ever succeed, they have always feared the SUCCESS of ACA......hence all the negativeness......it just never stops.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2015)

I've never been without health insurance my entire adult life.  When I worked I got my insurance through the employer for little or no cost.  When I retired, I paid my Cobra until that ran out, then had to apply for insurance myself.  Monthly premiums for myself and my husband were ridiculously priced, and we rarely even see a doctor, don't even go for yearly checkups.

Anyway, each year the premiums increased in exorbitant amounts, so I was grateful when the Affordable Care Act kicked in.  The savings were much appreciated and the cost of insurance (silver plan) was much more reasonable. We didn't have any pre-existing conditions, but I'm sure those who did were happy that they finally wouldn't be denied care.  Also, health insurance plans for others could no longer be cancelled for no reason, I heard that was happening before the ACA. I'm an Independent, and I am happy with Obamacare, just wished we skipped all the confusion and went to universal/single payer.

Republicans like it even more if you give it a different name.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ter!-but-KyNect-is-Awesome?highlight=kentucky


----------



## AZ Jim (May 22, 2015)

Glinda said:


> This proves that republicans lack the ability to reason or think in a rational manner - even when it comes to their own well-being or that of their loved ones (if, in fact, they are capable of love).  They are driven purely by frantic hatred of one man, President Obama.  Pathetic.



No Glinda, you are wrong.  They hate more than the President as you stated.  They also dislike the poor, the elderly, and the disabled.  In short, they are against anyone who they deem leeches on them and their happy little world.  I knew one personally who was a staunch republican (hated anything democrat connected).  This woman ran a business with her husband and when he died she lost her business, her heath failed, she ended up on medicaid in California and became a Democrat like her two sons had urged for years.  She finally saw the necessity of social welfare of all people.  She died of cancer, she was my mother.


----------



## Glinda (May 22, 2015)

I stand corrected, Jim.  That's a shame about your Mom.  It reminds me of that old song by Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young "Teach your children well - teach your parents well".


----------



## AZ Jim (May 22, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I stand corrected, Jim.  That's a shame about your Mom.  It reminds me of that old song by Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young "Teach your children well - teach your parents well".



My Brother and I sent her money each month for 12 years until death took her.  She voted all her last elections by mail, always Democrat.  Funny, Dad was always a Democrat and so was Mom's Dad and Mom.


----------



## BobF (May 22, 2015)

There are more ways to take care of the unfortunates without having the Obama Care program.  A couple of the different ways was mentioned here on this thread.

For me, I was almost always covered by my employers insurances and now, for some reason the employer ended keeping us covered and extended a limited amount of money to help us to choose our insurers.   So for me, depending on Obama Care I was short two different insurers that I now have to pay for out of my pocket.   So from those two effects I now pay more for the same insurance I had before Obama Care took over.   Those were both dental and eye glasses.   Today, I am OK, costing me more.   Hope the Congress stays out of the rules and not make it worse for me.   Maybe one of those other available plans could do a better job.   Won't know till after Obama goes and the Congress has time to debate services to offer and how to pay.   Each style has it's own benefits and cost will vary.

I think most of the 'hate Obama Care' comes from the way it was jammed down on us with the Congress never allowing debates for which style of health care to select.   Not one vote got any Republican support.   The final vote was failing till the vote was not closed when scheduled and after enough Democrats decided to change to the Obama Care rather than end the discussion, Obama Care finally did get voted in.   It got elected but only after some Democrats agreed to vote 'Yes' rather late in the evening.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 22, 2015)

BobF said:


> There are more ways to take care of the unfortunates without having the Obama Care program.  A couple of the different ways was mentioned here on this thread.
> 
> For me, I was almost always covered by my employers insurances and now, for some reason the employer ended keeping us covered and extended a limited amount of money to help us to choose our insurers.   So for me, depending on Obama Care I was short two different insurers that I now have to pay for out of my pocket.   So from those two effects I now pay more for the same insurance I had before Obama Care took over.   Those were both dental and eye glasses.   Today, I am OK, costing me more.   Hope the Congress stays out of the rules and not make it worse for me.   Maybe one of those other available plans could do a better job.   Won't know till after Obama goes and the Congress has time to debate services to offer and how to pay.   Each style has it's own benefits and cost will vary.
> 
> I think most of the 'hate Obama Care' comes from the way it was jammed down on us with the Congress never allowing debates for which style of health care to select.   Not one vote got any Republican support.   The final vote was failing till the vote was not closed when scheduled and after enough Democrats decided to change to the Obama Care rather than end the discussion, Obama Care finally did get voted in.   It got elected but only after some Democrats agreed to vote 'Yes' rather late in the evening.



Same thing happened to me. Twenty-three years ago when I retired I was promised lifetime group coverage for my wife and I.  I had only been retired two years when the corporation sent me a notice that I was no longer covered by the group plan but I was awarded $100 per month lifetime to "pay" for supplemental insurance.  It of course costs three times that for supplemental only.  It's a cheap out for the corporations.  It is what Bush tried to do to Social Security just before the wall street dive.  Paul Ryan had in his budget a "voucher" plan for Medicare.  It would have cost us dearly had Romney been elected.  Bob, you are one who defends this.  It's almost pathetic the number of uninformed who vote against their own best interests.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (May 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> No Glinda, you are wrong. They hate more than the President as you stated. They also dislike the poor, the elderly, and the disabled.



2012, our governor pushed through huge tax breaks for corporations in our state.  (The Koch money elected him, so this was simply paying them back.)  Now, we're $400 million short on our budget.  The Legislature has had months to work out this huge shortfall.  They have cut education.  They have cut highway funds.  They just won't do away with the tax cuts that got us here.  So... the State Legislature is still in session, far past their scheduled closing date.  Costs of the expenses and per diem for the legislators working extra days is $46,000/day.  We just over $400,000 in additional tax dollars sucked up by these elected officials who won't close the budget hole.

A month ago, this same Legislature shoved laws through that restrict anyone with a SNAP card... nutrition assistance card to help those who have fallen on hard times buy food and pay rent... to withdrawing a maximum of $20/day.  Landlords are either having to wait for a number of days while each $20 is withdrawn or evict the needy.  

The Republicans restrict the needy to $20/day for food and rent assistance, while hitting the taxpayers for $46,000/day because they can't work out a fiscally sound budget.  We just love it here in Brownbackistan!!!!!


----------



## Josiah (May 22, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> 2012, our governor pushed through huge tax breaks for corporations in our state.  (The Koch money elected him, so this was simply paying them back.)  Now, we're $400 million short on our budget.  The Legislature has had months to work out this huge shortfall.  They have cut education.  They have cut highway funds.  They just won't do away with the tax cuts that got us here.  So... the State Legislature is still in session, far past their scheduled closing date.  Costs of the expenses and per diem for the legislators working extra days is $46,000/day.  We just over $400,000 in additional tax dollars sucked up by these elected officials who won't close the budget hole.
> 
> A month ago, this same Legislature shoved laws through that restrict anyone with a SNAP card... nutrition assistance card to help those who have fallen on hard times buy food and pay rent... to withdrawing a maximum of $20/day.  Landlords are either having to wait for a number of days while each $20 is withdrawn or evict the needy.
> 
> The Republicans restrict the needy to $20/day for food and rent assistance, while hitting the taxpayers for $46,000/day because they can't work out a fiscally sound budget.  We just love it here in Brownbackistan!!!!!



Brownback's policies have become the quintessential example of why trickle-down economics is nothing more than a Republican wet dream. And still he got re-elected!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I knew one personally who was a staunch republican (hated anything democrat connected).  This woman ran a business with her husband and when he died she lost her business, her heath failed, she ended up on medicaid in California and became a Democrat like her two sons had urged for years.  She finally saw the necessity of social welfare of all people.  She died of cancer, she was my mother.



My condolences for your loss Jim.  This story sounds similar to your mom's.  http://thinkprogress.org/health/2015/05/19/3660701/luis-lang-obamacare/




> At the end of last week, the Charlotte Observer reported that Lang, a lifelong Republican who’s previously prided himself on covering his own medical bills, can’t afford to pay thousands of dollars to treat an issue stemming from his chronic diabetes.
> 
> Lang is suffering form bleeding in his eyes and a partially detached retina, which will cause him to go blind if left untreated. So he set up a GoFundMe page to solicit $30,000 in donations to cover a costly surgery that will save his vision.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don M. (May 24, 2015)

The problem with the ACA is that there is Nothing "Affordable" about it.  It merely shifts our soaring medical care costs around with a lot of "smoke and mirrors" while failing to address the root causes of what is driving our costs higher every year.  

A close examination of the SP-UHC plans that most nations use clearly shows that "Profit" is still the Overriding Objective of our nations system....as opposed to the "preventative" care that most other nations have adopted.  

Like anything else, nothing of substance ever happens in this country, until it becomes a major crisis....and that will hold true with our Health Care System.  It is rapidly becoming "Unaffordable" for millions of people, and taking an increasing share of personal incomes, and the nations/states budgets.  Eventually, probably within the next decade, we will reach a "tipping point" whereby it will become necessary to finally address this issue in a manner that builds upon the lessons most other nations have learned.


----------



## Misty (May 24, 2015)

Democrats are complaining about Obamacare too. The high deductibles are so high, people are not going to the Dr's for the care they need, because they can't afford it.

*With millions more covered, Democrats see high deductibles, copays as next health care issue*







 

By RICARDO ALONSO-ZALDIVAR  Associated Press 
First Posted: May 23, 2015 - 8:32 am
Last Updated: May 23, 2015 - 8:36 am 
  
 

 WASHINGTON — A different health care issue has emerged for  Democrats, in sync with the party's pitch to workers and middle-class  voters ahead of next year's elections.

It's not the uninsured, but rather the problem of high out-of-pocket costs for people already covered.

               Democrats call it "underinsurance."

After paying premiums, many low- and middle-income  patients still face high costs when trying to use their coverage.  There's growing concern that the value of a health insurance card is  being eaten away by rising deductibles, the amount of actual medical  costs that patients pay each year before coverage kicks in.


"I think it's going to be the next big problem," said Rep. Jim McDermott, D-Wash., a congressional leader on health care.

               "We've got some 17 million more people covered ... but  they can't access the care they seem to be entitled to," McDermott said.  "It costs too much to use the care. That's the deceptive part about  it."

Since virtually all U.S. residents are now required to  have health insurance by President Barack Obama's health care law,  McDermott said Democrats have a responsibility to make sure coverage  translates to meaningful benefits.


Several liberal-leaning organizations have recently focused on the issue.

               —A Commonwealth Fund study found that 31 million adults  were underinsured last year. Half of them had problems with medical  bills or medical debt. Seven million were underinsured due to high  deductibles alone. "The steady growth in the proliferation and size of  deductibles threatens to increase underinsurance in the years ahead,"  the study concluded.


—A study by the advocacy group Families USA found that  one-quarter of the people with individual health insurance policies went  without care in 2014 because they could not afford the out-of-pocket  costs. The study singled out high deductibles.

http://www.dailyjournal.net/view/st...6e210bda02a172/US--DEM-2016-Skimpy-Insurance/


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2015)

I'm not a Democrat, and my co-pays and deductibles are slightly higher with a similar health plan that I had before the ACA, but the large savings on my monthly premiums, and the no-cost preventative visits more than make up for it.  I'm much better off with Obamacare, than without.  From those I've talked to, they are very happy with the Affordable Care Act.  I imagine those with pre-existing conditions are really benefiting from the changes.


----------

